# New boards, eh?



## Tiefling (Jan 19, 2002)

Smashing look, when I look through a Mac. Yet on my PC, running IE, the names for the threads disappear. Everything else is there (i.e. icons, reply numbers, view numbers, etc.) but the name text, and therefore the link to the thread, seems to be gone. Anyone else experienced this?

Oh, and one more thing. A profanity filter!? **** you! What the **** were you ****ing thinking, you piece of ****? Is this how you ****ing treat your loyal ****ing users?


----------



## Superman (Jan 19, 2002)

Hey there's the good ol' evil eye, glad to see you made it.

Is there really a profanity filter?


----------



## Wicht (Jan 19, 2002)

Superman said:
			
		

> *Is there really a profanity filter? *




Yes, but I believe it turns all profane words into a series of smiley faces.  Check out one of the HTML threads below for an example IIRC.


----------



## Darkness (Jan 19, 2002)

Hi there, Tiefling.
Which version of IE do you use? Myself, I use 6.something and it works just fine...

As for the profanity filter: !


----------



## MythandLore (Jan 19, 2002)

Darkness said:
			
		

> *Hi there, Tiefling.
> Which version of IE do you use? Myself, I use 6.something and it works just fine...
> 
> As for the profanity filter: ! *




I'm using IE 6 too, and it's working good.

I might as well try the profanity filter out while I'm here.
I opligize ahead.
!


----------



## MythandLore (Jan 19, 2002)

MythandLore said:
			
		

> *
> 
> I'm using IE 6 too, and it's working good.
> 
> ...




Holy ! It worked!
Awesome!!!


----------



## Tiefling (Jan 19, 2002)

Version 6, on Windows 2000.

Piece of !


----------



## Darkness (Jan 20, 2002)

Tief, should we change the thread's title to something that will attract the attention of Morrus so he can look into this?


----------



## graydoom (Jan 20, 2002)

IE6 on Windows 95 works fine for me.

 it!


----------



## Darkness (Jan 20, 2002)

graydoom said:
			
		

> *IE6 on Windows 95 works fine for me.
> 
> it! *



Win95?  Bad memories that had long been forgotten now crawl back up into my consciousness...


----------



## graydoom (Jan 20, 2002)

Darkness said:
			
		

> *Win95?  Bad memories that had long been forgotten now crawl back up into my consciousness...  *




 Gotta love it . Not even supported by MS anymore . Latest version of DirectX is incompatible with it .

Waaaaaaah .


----------



## Darkness (Jan 20, 2002)

graydoom said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Gotta love it . Not even supported by MS anymore . Latest version of DirectX is incompatible with it .
> 
> Waaaaaaah . *



Why are you still using it, though? I used Win98 even on my old Pentium-166 thingy (and still do since Win2000 won't let me run a lot of the stuff I need)...


----------

